# Grand National



## Clodagh (14 April 2018)

Anyone recording it please note it is a seperate program to the normal ITV racing. My Sky box had not picked it up.

I hope we get to see a female jockey kick some butt!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 April 2018)

No Arthur this year &#128577; but he will be back next year! 

I am going for another Scottish horse this year - Captain Redbeard! Small yard but the horse stays and loves the mud. If also love go see Tiger Roll go close because he is such a dude!


----------



## Equi (14 April 2018)

Havent placed a bet cause Im at work but Im backing All the women but also chase the spud cause my horses nickname is spud lol


----------



## Fools Motto (14 April 2018)

I'm another vote for the ladies. And the mare!
Just want all to come home.


----------



## Equi (14 April 2018)

Been quite a rough show already think the soft ground is making things worse. Definitely fatalities.


----------



## googol (14 April 2018)

When do you hear if the horses are ok? Seen a really bad crash


----------



## Equi (14 April 2018)

Usually someone on here knows lol


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 April 2018)

Screens at beechers? Not sure if jockey or horse? Horse getting knocked over at the chair looked nasty but think he got up


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 April 2018)

What a horse Tiger Roll is! Three Cheltenham Festival wins and now a National!


----------



## Equi (14 April 2018)

12 finished. Few got pulled up though too.

Tigers fab. Still has his ears up lol


----------



## suffolkmare (14 April 2018)

I think lots pu on second circuit. Surely unprecedented to hav photos for 1/2 and 3/4?  Feel sad re screens at Bechers, didn&#8217;t look good. Some sore jockeys too I reckon. Tiger Roll deserved the win, though tiring.


----------



## stencilface (14 April 2018)

Only saw it from 7 fences out so misses the down fallers. Hope they're either ok or it's quick


----------



## Equi (14 April 2018)

All bar one back. Saint are being assessed on field.

Update he is back at the stables still being assessed.


----------



## suffolkmare (14 April 2018)

Anyone know how tall the &#8220;diminutive&#8221; Tiger Roll is? I&#8217;m praying Saint Are will be ok, he&#8217;s done so well in previous Nationals


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 April 2018)

equi said:



			All bar one back. Saint are being assessed on field.

Update he is back at the stables still being assessed.
		
Click to expand...

He will be sore. He got a proper belter of a fall. 

I'm a National hunt girl through and through but some of those falls , more the bring downs and side on collisions were very hard to watch.


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 April 2018)

They kept banging on about how small the winner is, but he's 16 hands. Since when was 16 hands tiny?

Hope all horses and jockeys are well.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 April 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			They kept banging on about how small the winner is, but he's 16 hands. Since when was 16 hands tiny?

Hope all horses and jockeys are well.
		
Click to expand...

It is when your taking on chase fences let alone the national fences &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; he is actually small for a chaser. Most that size take too long to get over a fence compared to their larger counterparts so stay hurdling. In perspective One For Arthur is 17.2hh.


----------



## suffolkmare (14 April 2018)

Thanks, I thought he looked around 16hh when being walked in! But agree the others do look bigger!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 April 2018)

16h is a small horse particularly for a chaser .
He reminded me of red rum happy to go deep and hop great run fantastic ride


----------



## {97702} (14 April 2018)

My TB was 14.3hh at the bum and just scraped 15.2hh at his (very pronounced) wither - I always wondered how he got over the P2P fences as he really wasn't a talented or brave jumper!


----------



## LeneHorse (14 April 2018)

I had a wee each way bet on Tiger - he ran a great race. I was also pleased that See you at midnight finished, shame he tired at the end. Hope fallen horses and jockeys all ok.


----------



## Fools Motto (14 April 2018)

I think Saint Are hurt himself running (and falling) when loose at the 1st fence second circuit. I do hope he is ok though.
I'm thrilled Milansbar and Bryony finished 5th, they had such a lovely ride.


----------



## Clodagh (14 April 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			I think Saint Are hurt himself running (and falling) when loose at the 1st fence second circuit. I do hope he is ok though.
I'm thrilled Milansbar and Bryony finished 5th, they had such a lovely ride.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he did get up and gallop off. I hope he is OK.
Briony Frost is just great, horses love her and the way she speaks about them you can see how she fills them with such confidence.


----------



## Littlefloof (14 April 2018)

Warning - fruity language in the spoof news article linked below:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport/sport-headlines/its-not-that-much-fun-say-horses-201204165125


----------



## Chiffy (15 April 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			They kept banging on about how small the winner is, but he's 16 hands. Since when was 16 hands tiny?

Hope all horses and jockeys are well.
		
Click to expand...

I read on the Racing Post report that Tiger Roll is 15.2


----------



## TelH (15 April 2018)

ATR have posted on their Facebook page that Saint Are is going home. Great news


----------



## Clodagh (15 April 2018)

TelH said:



			ATR have posted on their Facebook page that Saint Are is going home. Great news 

Click to expand...

That really is.


----------



## suffolkmare (15 April 2018)

So pleased to read that Saint Are has gone home after a good night at Aintree, thank goodness for our top class vets. He was brought down but continued riderless until falling further on.


----------



## scotlass (16 April 2018)

An update from Tom George in RP.  Saint Are ("Arnie") has been out in his paddock, and has now been retired by his owners.   Will spend a summer in the field before a decision is made on any new career.


----------



## suffolkmare (21 April 2018)

Great to see ITV have not only wished both Cue card and Saint Are happy retirements, they showed Saint Are trotting around at home. They then went on to detail the reasons the green screens are used, for the benefit of the general public who don&#8217;t always appreciate that they provide privacy ( eg jockey at Bechers) and a calming effect on a potentially panicked horse.


----------



## Brummyrat (21 April 2018)

Great effort by ITV....sadly it'll be lost on a lot of the anti's :-(


----------



## silu (24 April 2018)

Maybe it's because  I am just getting old that I have lost the joy of watching racing when there are so many fatalities. Justifying the enjoyment at the expense of horses being killed or injured I am finding  more and more difficult. 3 horses lost their lives at Hexham yesterday yet not a mention in the racing press to my knowledge as it wasn't a big race so the public presumably wouldn't be interested. If there had been 3 horse  fatalities in The National there would have been a huge outcry. No mention that I can see on here? Double standards or what? I will never attend a race meeting again, the price paid by the horses is too great for me.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 April 2018)

silu said:



			Maybe it's because  I am just getting old that I have lost the joy of watching racing when there are so many fatalities. Justifying the enjoyment at the expense of horses being killed or injured I am finding  more and more difficult. 3 horses lost their lives at Hexham yesterday yet not a mention in the racing press to my knowledge as it wasn't a big race so the public presumably wouldn't be interested. If there had been 3 horse  fatalities in The National there would have been a huge outcry. No mention that I can see on here? Double standards or what? I will never attend a race meeting again, the price paid by the horses is too great for me.
		
Click to expand...

This is what Peta and the rspca and things don't care about. Bog standard race meetings because it isn't on national tv. It doesn't make the papers or make them money.

Hexham yesterday was a very bad day at the office for racing. They haven't had a fatality there for a few years and then 3 come along on the space of an hour. There was no reason other than sheer bad luck. The ground was lovely good jumping ground- not quick, not soggy or deep but just about perfect. One thing Hexham does do is look after the track itself very well!

Omg ... I've just realised I am sticking up for Hexham ... I must have had a bang on the head! I hate the place to work at! It gives me shin splints! But that has nothing at all to do with the track or it's maintenance!


----------

